# GE Steel Florescent Lantern



## JonSidneyB (May 30, 2003)

At Costco, I picked up a GE Steel bodied lantern Florescent that runs on 4D cell batteries. I do not know how efficient it is but it is the most attractive of this type of light I have found to date. I like it. It is my only Florescent so I have nothing to compare it to. I usually like high dollar lights but this one is an exception. I think I paid $20.00 for it but I really like it. It is a bit heavy for what it is but it makes a nice area light around the property.


----------



## pdm (Jun 7, 2003)

JSB, I just eyed these same laterns at Costco a few minutes ago. I was interested in a few "hurricane" lights and these seem to fit the bill nicely.
Can you give me an idea on how well it illuminates? For instance, will it light a bedroom well enough to move about? Also, have you determined how long it will burn with alkalines? Thanks in advance!

Paul


----------



## Brock (Jun 7, 2003)

Anyone know where to get them online? No Costco's here.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jun 8, 2003)

pdm>i am not sure how long the 4 D-cell batteries will last, but I can tell you its a long long time. Mine is still on the original set after many 4 hour runs out in the back yard. been hammock sleeping out there from time to time.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jun 8, 2003)

oh, and it more than lights up a large roon enough to see things and be functional. I am very very happy with this lantern as a 360 degree light. I see no reason to use anything else around the house for this role.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jun 8, 2003)

I found one elsewhere. the body is steel and a rugged plastic. they work very nicely and the florescent tube is replaceable by using hosehold florscent tubes.
http://eggshoppe.com/steelgefluor.html


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jun 8, 2003)

this is from a ge page
http://www.gelighting.com/na/litlib/hep_lanterns.html


----------



## Brock (Jun 8, 2003)

Thnaks for the links, I might have to get one.


----------



## PsycoBob[Q2] (Jun 8, 2003)

BJ's Wholesale (Costco competitor) sells them for $15. 
If someone desperately wants one, and can't get them locally, I'll buy and ship them at cost, just for my fellow flashaholics. 

They come without batteries, and give a nice warm light. The base screws on, and holds the batteries securely- no rattle. It'll be a PITA to mod the battery case, however.


----------



## pdm (Jun 10, 2003)

JSB, Thanks for the info! I still haven't bought one (or two) yet as I just went for another McLux DIY kit(5 watter this time) and funds are low. 
I did notice from some of the photos that the model at this Costco is a little different. It's a 4 D, though there are some cosmetic differences. i.e. the carrying handle is smaller and slides down to give access to a hanging hook. Overall it looks and feels very well made. Maybe next week.....

Thanks again.

Paul


----------



## Darell (Jun 10, 2003)

We're heading out camping soon, and I picked one up just before this thread started. I like it LOTS. I'm sick and tired of carrying nasty, liquid fuel. Or compressed gas cylinders. This thing is plenty bright for everything I need to do. Set in the middle of a picnic table it is all you need for eating/cleaning. I only wish it were dimmable for in the tent. Worth the money from what I can tell. Nice O-ring gasket on the bottom to seal the battery compartment.


----------



## Darell (Jun 12, 2003)

Can ANYBODY figure out how to get this damn thing apart? It just begs to have a "find me" LED in it somewhere. I just assumed I'd be able to unscrew the thing and get in there. No dice. I'm just about burst a vein trying to pop part (ANY PART) of the light open. Did somebody mention that the fluorescent lamp is replaceable? How?


----------



## Darell (Jun 12, 2003)

Hmmm. I also see that JonSidneyB's unit is quite different from mine. Mine is shorter and squatier.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jun 12, 2003)

Yours is different...is it the 8 D model or the 4 D model....I have never seen the 4 D model. On mine, you just unscrew the silver top cap, reach in with two fingers and pull the florecsent tube up and it comes out right out of the balast. I have seen this exact tube for sale at Home Depot and Lowes. These tube are for those balasts that screw into a standard light socket. The kind where you just replace the tubes but do not through away the balasts.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jun 12, 2003)

Lanterns is not what I use all the time, but there is no substitute for one in certain situations. They are not expensive for people who will shell out for some of the lights seen out here. The are cheap enought to have several. One in the trunk of the car and enough for every room of the house if you are in a powerfailure prone area. I usually like $100 dollar plus lights put for this purpose...This is plenty good for me.


----------



## Darell (Jun 12, 2003)

Ah, THERE's the deal. The one from Costco is 4-D. And there ain't no way of unscrewing the top that I can find. At least I know I'm not going nuts!


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jun 12, 2003)

oops,,,,I have never seen the 8-D model....I have a 4-D setting beside me right now...


----------



## Darell (Jun 12, 2003)

Ok, now I'm confused. There are two different 4-D models then. Is yours from Costco, JonSidneyB? If so, different Costcos must carry different models.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jun 12, 2003)

Darell, perhaps they changed them. I bought mine several months ago. If they did change it, I will not be as happy with a newer one if I cannot change out the tube...


----------



## Saaby (Jun 14, 2003)

Did you already throw away the instructions Darell /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif maybe they can help...


----------



## Darell (Jun 14, 2003)

Instructions? Ha. Good one. Nothing but what was printed on the box. I'll paraphrase: "Install batteries in correct orientation. Use switch to turn on."


----------



## Darell (Jul 12, 2003)

BTW, I've figured out how to open mine up finally. I'm installing an "always on" LED once I have a spare moment. But in the meantimes, I'm buying one of them fancy dimmable LED lanterns!


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jul 12, 2003)

So, how does one take this thing apart?

From the bottom? Remove battery compartment?


----------



## Alan_L (Aug 1, 2003)

I didn't find a fluorescent lantern but I bought the incandescent version at a Target store. I bought it with the intention of replacing the bulb with a Philmore Tektite 2-LED replacement bulb and use it as a long lasting durable emergency lantern. The problem when I did this was that the LEDs projected the light downward from the PR base into the base of the lantern without much side spill. So I had to take the lantern apart and put some aluminum foil at the bottom of the clear plastic 'lens' chamber to reflect some light back upwards. The result isn't nearly as bright as when the halogen bulb is there, but it's enough light to see by in a blackout and should last a long time on one set of batteries.

Mr. Ted Bear, I don't know about the fluorescent version, but I took the incandescent version apart like this: At the top of the battery compartment there are two Phillips screws in between the battery chambers on opposite sides. Remove those and pull out the battery compartment. Underneath, there are two more screws holding the switch to the housing. Putting it all back together is difficult since you can only reach the screws with a screwdriver and there is no way to hold them in place when it is time to put the screws back in.


----------



## Darell (Aug 2, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Mr Ted Bear said:*
So, how does one take this thing apart?

From the bottom? Remove battery compartment?


[/ QUOTE ]
Yeah, the screws are hidden up deep, dark channels just outside the battery compartment. They're so deep that I had to use a... gasp ... flashlight to find them! Look for them up from the bottom once the battery compartment is open. Two of 'em and you need a skinny Phillips driver. The entire battery/bulb assembly then falls out into your hand. When you reinsert the thing, you only need to make sure that the internal switch lines up with the switch boot on the outside of the lamp.


----------



## Alan_L (Aug 3, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Darell said:*
Yeah, the screws are hidden up deep, dark channels just outside the battery compartment. They're so deep that I had to use a... gasp ... flashlight to find them! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Very true. In fact I used my new Elektrolumens Blaster-1R to look down there! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------

